# Selling Stock



## SheepGirl (Dec 29, 2012)

I posted this in the Random Ramblings section because I would like input from people who raise all species to give me more ideas.

Back at the fair in September, I had two people (newbies to sheep) interested in buying 2-3 lambs each from me and we exchanged information. And I also have some people interested in buying freezer lamb from me as well. (I don't think I will have enough lambs to go around if everybody is still interested by the time lambs hit the ground! lol)

I've only ever sold sheep at auction. My neighbor's only sold sheep at auction, but he did sell his remaining purebred Babydolls to one of his friends. So my questions are...

1. When you sell a live animal to someone as a pet/breeder, what do you provide the buyer with? Info sheets, purchase contracts, etc?
2. When you sell a live animal to someone to butcher, what do you provide the buyer with (if anything)?
3. When you sell freezer meat, do you provide the buyer with recipe books, info sheets, etc?

Feel free to post your 'purchase procedures' and any info that you provide your buyer with.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm interested in that too. I've never sold any animals in that fashion but the percentage bucks will be meat. One must go to a neighbor and if there is another then I'm eating it but if there was another then it would be sold. There are several people I know that REALLY want goats for meat but I don't have enough for meat. But when I do sell them I would like to know this too.

But the people I would be selling them to wouldn't really want anything, just the goat and to eat it.


----------



## elevan (Dec 29, 2012)

1. When you sell a live animal to someone as a pet/breeder, what do you provide the buyer with? Info sheets, purchase contracts, etc?
*Since my stock is unregistered then I simply provide a bill of sale and info sheets if they've never had that type of animal before.*

2. When you sell a live animal to someone to butcher, what do you provide the buyer with (if anything)?
*Nothing*

3. When you sell freezer meat, do you provide the buyer with recipe books, info sheets, etc?
*Just the meat and a receipt.*


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Dec 29, 2012)

I've only sold live animals as pets/breeding stock but everyone leaves with a pedigree, a record of any medical procedures/wormings/health problems in the animal's lifetime, what those were treated with if anything, and if the animal is being sold registered either the new owners gets the registration form to send in with my parts signed or I send in the transfer form for them. I have a computer program that I input any health stuff in when it happens and track pedigrees with so it's real easy for me to get those things together. I know when I purchase animals I like to know everything possible about them so that's how I run things. 

For creatures I've bought I've generally just had people give me the registration papers to send in to transfer them to my name, a receipt and a health certificate from a vet if I've asked for one. A lady who knew I was new to goats gave me a massive folder full of a list of everything anyone would ever need for goats and where to buy them, the entire medical history of all the animals including past fecal results, pedigrees, registration forms, even baby pictures. It was a bit excessive but appreciated none the less.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine are not registered so they don't leave with much. I'll send along a bill of sale if requested but in my area unless its a big ticket animal or a 4-her bills of sale are not commonly used. I also would provide all the health info on the animal ( problems, vaccinations, ect).  I would inform them on the general  information such as : age, breed, number of offspring per pregnancy. If that particular animal has a lot of close blooded relatives in near by flocks I would also inform them of what flocks.

For live butcher sales we give them the animal with age and vaccination history. If they need butcher suggestions Im happy to send that along as well but I generally wait to see if they ask. Oddly, some people can actually be insualted by that sort of stuff  . I also make it clear no butchering will take place at our farm. Around here it isn't uncommon to pay for an animal then send the mobile butcher out to butcher it before hauling it in for cutting and freezing.

We only sell whole lambs when we sell meat. It's easier for us than doing the by price cut. I've never sent along recipes, but most of the people around here who by lamb are welllllll versed in it. Most of them being like my family and either being the ranchers and shepherds of the big flocks ( Thousands) or the children and grandchildren. It's a culture thing and most people cook it in the same way. If they ask I would send them along with some but most people who bother to buy lamb straight from the producer don't really need the help in my experience


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2012)

*1. When you sell a live animal to someone as a pet/breeder, what do you provide the buyer with? Info sheets, purchase contracts, etc?*

_I sell ND's unregistered and will sell min-manchas also unregistered
Info sheet includes:
dam/sire names
Birth wt, 1 wk, 2wks, 1 month,2months and monthly thereafter
Vaccines given, brand and dates
hoof trimming records
wormers..if any ever given and dates
guide for monthly health checks
ruminant info/care sheet
WE show them HOW to trim hooves
a list of our feeding program
veterinarians in the area that treat goats
info sheet on parasites, understanding fecals, dangers of "just worming"  and drug resistance _

*2. When you sell a live animal to someone to butcher, what do you provide the buyer with (if anything)?*

_N/A_

*3. When you sell freezer meat, do you provide the buyer with recipe books, info sheets, etc?*

_NA_


----------



## Cricket (Dec 30, 2012)

I would check with your state on reg.s for selling meat.  Whether you can just sell cuts out of your freezer may depend on whether you have federally inspected slaughterhouses.  Around here, most people I know sell live animals to customers and then either have them butchered at home or delivered to state inspected slaughterhouses.  Our meat comes packaged with 'not for sale' stamps.  So the customer doesn't need to actually take possession of the animal (or even see it), but it's theirs.

Because, as we all know, it is SO very risky to buy meat from your neighbor instead of the grocery store!


----------



## secuono (Dec 30, 2012)

I only tag with the Scrapie clip and send them on their way.
I don't feed anything but hay in winter, so they don't need anything. 
I expect them to do the research themselves. If someone who knows nothing and just keeps asking me for all their research, I just refuse to sell to them. 

Rabbits, if they have papers and they bought those, too, they get them. They are told what feed they are on. Never had issues with abrupt feed swapping. Nothing comes with them, again, I expect them to know what they are getting into. 

Questions about what I have are answered, but I won't be telling them what cage size to buy, food brands are best or other things that are up to the buyer. I don't sell anything that has been given medication in the last month, nothing that looks sick is sold. Rabbits that end up looking off are slanted as culls for dog food. If they want parent info for their own pedigrees for rabbits w/o a full one, I'll write one up no problem.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2012)

I would like to offer a broader perspective Sheepgirl...

I may give a lot of info... probably info overload.   but honestly, if I have someone who DOES NOT ask me questions I WILL NOT SELL TO THEM.

If the person has experience than I would EXPECT them to ask questions about my husbandry/management practices.
If the person is inexperienced and they are not asking anything... NO WAY. That is a flag for me... how well are they really going to take care of these animals? 

I've heard too many times..."Yeah, I want some goats because I have a lot of trees/brush I need taken care of." When you ask how much and what will you do when it's all cleared they give you that look... the blank stare.  

I would rather help someone get started and have them get off to a good start and be successful than struggle along. Reading and research only goes so far. We didn't have much help getting started in our farm venture but ONE PERSON, our neighbor who is also a vet would bring us his books from vet school and say read this... stay off the internet, there is alot of crap on there, and he is there when we need him. He doesn't DO the research for us but lends himself to helping others be successful.

If I ask a breeder, whose animal I am considering buying,questions about their practices/management and they don't have the time to answer than I wonder how well their animals are really being taken care of.

I put in a call about a ND Buck... I know the lines the buck comes from... and the original owner/breeder. That's all good. BUT considering the guy will e-mail back and forth and just simply says, "He doesn't have any parasite issues" and can't really answer any other questions but will drive the buck to me..he is in another state...if I pay for some gas... and can't be bothered to talk by phone for 10-15 minutes. NO FLIPPIN WAY! I am not paying good money for an animal that all I know about him is his pedigree.

This whole forum has experienced and inexperienced individuals and look how much info is shared, how many questions are asked, and just the simple sharing about farm life in general. There is great value in gleaning from others. 

Sheepgirl...look at just how many times you have mentored and encouraged someone else. ....LIKE ME!  I VALUE the person who takes the time! Being new to sheep I can say you (sheepgirl) and Bridge and Bon and Alice and quite a few others have really been an encouragement.     No matter what people say goats are not like sheep and sheep are not like goats!


----------



## lilhill (Dec 31, 2012)

When I sell goats, they get the signed registration applications or, in the case the animal is already registered, the original certificates and transfer papers.  They also get their med/maintenance sheet on each one and a copy of the "care" sheet laying out what we feed here, the deworming meds we use and a copy of the CAE/Johnes test results on the animal (or their parents if they are babies).  They also get a business card of my Vet (if they are local) and my business card where they can contact me.  A sales contract signed by both the purchaser and myself is also included.   I believe wholeheartedly in providing support to anybody who purchases an animal from me.  And because of that after purchase support if they have questions or problems, I get repeat customers.

If I sell an animal that I will not let papers go with (such as wethers or pet quality does), then they get everything except the registration paperwork.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 31, 2012)

1. When you sell a live animal to someone as a pet/breeder, what do you provide the buyer with? Info sheets, purchase contracts, etc?
We have two original copies of the signed sales contract, so they get one and I keep one.  I give them a basic care sheet.  (I also make sure they know how to trim hooves and give shots if they have never done it before).

2. When you sell a live animal to someone to butcher, what do you provide the buyer with (if anything)?
Same as the above.  None have ever seemed to want to be buying for meat before but I'd give them the same stuff all the same.

3. When you sell freezer meat, do you provide the buyer with recipe books, info sheets, etc?
I don't sell meat


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sheepgirl...when we've bought ewe or ram lambs, the breeder has always offered information and been extremely helpful when we ask questions.  For example, the very first two sheep we ever bought, we asked about trimming hooves and he tipped one right away and showed us how to trim...lamb didn't really need it yet, but still...it was very helpful for us.  He told us what he fed them and offered to send some with us to start, but we had already gotten that after talking to him the first time.  We have always gotten to see the mama and papa for each lamb we've bought...and loads of helpful information.

When we sold a lovely ewe with her beautiful ewe lamb to our neighbour who was just starting out with sheep, we returned the favour with info and feed and passed on all knowledge we had...we offered to be on call when she lambed this year, day or night, and he took us up on it and it was a thrill to be there for the birth.

The breeders we bought from didn't know us, yet were so helpful and I'm pleased to say, have become friends.  I tell you...sheep people around here stick together.  None of these sheep were registered, but good records kept and pulled out for us about date of birth, dates of hoof trimmings, and worming info.  

Guess it is up to you just how much or little you want to supply the buyer with...but if they are brand new, it really is helpful to give more information


----------

